# مشروع للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة بإستخدام PIC18f452



## mpe_10 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخواني.........


عندي هذا الفصل مشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن تصميم PID controller (Proportional-Integral-Derivative). باستخدام PIC18452
فكرة المشروع هي أن ندخل الاشارة التماثلية (analog) من الثرموستات (sensor) إلى الميكروكونترولر والذي يقوم بتحويلها إلى الإشارة الرقمية (ditgtal) وإدخل القيمة في معادلة الـ (PID) بإخراجها عبر الـ (serial data port) ثم هي الاشارة تتحول على D/A convertor الذي يحول الاشارة من digital الى analog ثم ترسل إلى الفلف (Proportional valve)


فأرجو مساعدتي من خلال اجابتكم على اسألتي التالية..

1- ما الكود التي تحول من الاشارة التماثلية (analog) إلى الرقمية (ditgtal) باستخدام لغة السي (C18 compiler)??
2- ما الكود التي تستخدم لارسال الاشارة إلى الـ (serial data port) باستخدام لغة السي (C18 compiler)??

3- كيفية توصيل أثنين من seven-segment display بحيث يعملون مع بعض (الاثنين يعطيان قراءات)؟
4- كيف استطيع أن أعمل مقاطعة (interrupt) باستخدام لغة سي ؟

أرجو منكم المساعدة أخواني ....شكراً مقدما​


----------



## bakordjeme (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MUSLIM125 (20 يناير 2007)

أخىا لعزيز هذه الأسئلة تحتاج الى كورس ليست بالسهولة التى تظنها
اذا كنت فى مصر هناك مركز اسمه IT BUILDER
فى مصرالجديدة شارع الميرغنى بجوار Dlink أوTDATA
واذا كنت تريد تليفونهم أرسل لى على 
muslim125***********


----------



## MUSLIM125 (20 يناير 2007)

muslim125 * gawab.com


----------



## shadeonlin (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssss


----------



## هندسة الحسين (20 مايو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية استاذي انا كمان عندي نفس المشورع والمشروع انا مستعد لمناقشته بعد اسبوعين من الان
اياة استفسارات انا جاهز
ويوجد عندي دائرة كاملة على البروتس للمشروع ويمكن مساعدتكم بها


----------



## eng fady (28 مايو 2009)

بجد هاي اسئلة مو سهلة 

لكن بجد لو غلبت نفسك شوية ورجعت للميكرو كنترول ممكن تلاقي اجابات على اسئلتك


تحياتي الك


----------

